#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-12-20
 * slangasek waves
<stgraber> hey there
<slangasek> do we have quorum today? :)
<slangasek> stgraber: well, it's your turn to chair, so if you scare up any of the others, I'm here ;)
<stgraber> I'm only barely here myself (off today) :)
<stgraber> only thing we seem to have to discuss is the drop of powerpc, but not much to say there unless mdeslaur and/or kees show up
<slangasek> and I gave them a deadline for feedback, which has passed
<stgraber> processing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/1643648
<slangasek> kees gave me an offline acknowledgement
<slangasek> sending that u-d-a mail is on my todo for today
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> did you have any luck making the LP e-mails land on our mailing-list? looks like we've had a DMB request open for a month now which I haven't seen anything about (or I'd have processed it about a month ago)
<slangasek> no, have not followed up on it
<slangasek> or rather, I followed up enough to determine that we needed sabdfl to add the subscription for us
<slangasek> and haven't pestered him yet
<stgraber> ok
<slangasek> the mapreri one was open before our last TB meeting when we discussed the bugmail question fwiw
<stgraber> did the edit-acl run for that bug now, closing
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> going to wrap up this non-meeting since the other two three aren't showing up and I should be away from my computer anyway :)
<slangasek> :)
<stgraber> doesn't look like there's anything for us to discuss anyway. Agenda has been updated and AFAICT the action list is still accurate.
<slangasek> hopefully so, as I updated it 15 minutes ago
<slangasek> [AGREED] mdeslaur to take responsibility for the above
<mdeslaur> lol
<stgraber> :)
<mdeslaur> sorry, forgot, was enjoying my holiday too much :)
<mdeslaur> did I miss anything?
<slangasek> mdeslaur: we chatted, but didn't gavel in with just the two of us
<slangasek> so no :)
<slangasek> agenda is accurate and will last until next year
<mdeslaur> slangasek: saw your powerpc post, thanks for the heads up
<slangasek> sure
<slangasek> I should manage to get the u-d-a mail out today
<mdeslaur> Do we have anything else to discuss, or can I go back to lounging around in my pyjamas?
 * mdeslaur goes back to watching funny cat videos on youtube
<mdeslaur> happy holidays everyone
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-12-19
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> whoops
